# Duck Hunting in Pensacola



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

hey im lookinng for people and places to go duck hunting! im from tallahassee but i know the area some what and im just looking for hunting partners and some good places to hunt. if you can help that would be great thanks!


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

man if you don't mind a drive to the mobile area i can put you on the birds... no problem...


----------



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

i dont mind at all... its not that far of a drive. i would prefer something closer. but a birds a bird to me. where do you go?


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

mainly mobile delta.. but we make some trips to mississippi,georgia, and arkyland...


----------



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

sounds good. ya i have family in Mississippi and Arkansas and i try and make trips up there. so when do you plan on going? i know Florida starts up here soon but not sure about Alabama


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

r d, you gonna duck hunt this year? i know you just got hitched and have to have a reel job now since u graduated. just kiddin. good luck when you start goin after them.


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

you know my ass will be duck hunting!!! and im sure you will be right there with me.. trying to get my duck boat lined up since i sold my old one...


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone hunt the intercoastal waterway or any of the rivers around p-cola area? I am a huge duck hunter but i havent done it since i left wisconsin. I've heard of people doing it around perdido on the beachand down across from hurlburt field in the islands in the sound. Just curious but I know there are tons of ducks in the intercoastal just not sure if anyone hunts them.


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

nevermind i found this.... http://www.myfwc.com/duck/Check_Stations/Gulf%20Islands/gulf_islands.htm there is an are between sabine pt and navarre beach, and another on perdido national seashore.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

There are a lot of blue bills and ringers in the intercoastal from FWB to Gulf Breeze. Later in the season seemed to be best last year. I have hunted then a few times with some decent results. It seemed that if I had a small spread I could only bring in Mergs and Buffs. I have a buddy who shot a few Canvasbacks last year as well. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have hunted ducks on the Escambia River both up river and in the grass flats around Hwy. 90. Tried the traditional duck hunt (blind and decoys) around Hwy. 90, with no luck. The ducks seem to be few and far between. By law, I believe to hunt the Intercoastal you have to get there by boat. Has anyone hunted the Perdido River north of Hwy. 90?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

A blue wing teal buzzed me while surfing pensacola beach yesterday about 3 p.m. strangest thing... I'll take it as a good omen!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Mobile is your best chance consc. bird. But we have quit a bit of luck arund the p-coal area. Earily teal season around Escambia river, but later in the season we kill a good number of redheads,bullbills along with buffel heads,cans, ringers, goldeneyes, mallards,teal,ect... but mainly divers. I can tell you 1 to 2 doz dekes are not enough. we set out 5-8 doz. send me a pm.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

You are rite about the Intercoastal. To hunt the Intercoastal and part of Santarosa sound along the National seashore state parks you can get on land but by what is on the web site you can only be within the high tide line. But from what we have found out from the FWCC you can hunt by boat in any Fl. water way as long as you are a safe dist. from roads/houses. unless it is posted as closed to hunting... there are a lot of wood duck on perdido river from the bay up. have shot a few mallards and teal, after ivan we killed a chines mandrin during the sept. season sure it come from someones farm or something


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Saltgrass, how far up Perdido have you seen them?


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Anone hunted around east river delta around Navarre for teal season. It looks good from the satellite I'll probably take the boat and look around one morning later next weak.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Alot of duck hunting going on around Little Williams and Cotton Lake in McDavid when the season is open. I hear lots of shots and celebration too so someone is doing some good; probably not as good as Mobile and points west I'm sure though.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

have seen woodies as far up as you can go. don't hunt on the north end a lot. we hunt a few times a year on a private pond onthe lower end.


----------

